# saskatchewan



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Now booking hunters to hunt in Saskatchewan at Walters Wilderness Camp for fall whitetail hunts and spring archery bear hunts.Let me know if your interested.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Larry what are the dates to the Spring Bear Season up there...Trying to chose between Sask, Alberta, Manitoba or Quebec(top of list right now)


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Drew, it is the whole month of May. $2500 for a 6 day hunt, all your food, lodging and transportation to and from stand included. Tons of bears there, i saw 30 in my 6 day hunt.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

Who the girl in the photo with the buck? I want to book a hunt with her.:evilsmile


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

she is only 15.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

fish patroll said:


> Drew, it is the whole month of May. $2500 for a 6 day hunt, all your food, lodging and transportation to and from stand included. Tons of bears there, i saw 30 in my 6 day hunt.


Sounds great but my job (teaching) hampers my hunting endeavors..Still looking at Quebec as they run thru June


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I can vouch for Walter's. Top notch place. I traveled up there with six other friends to hunt deer and it was excellent. Period! They did everything to make sure we had a hunt of a lifetime. And I can tell you, if you go away from the table hungry in the evening, you need to see a doctor. Some of the best wild game dinners that I believe I've had. The night they made up that HUGE roster full of grouse breasts was the best I've had!

I have a number of friends that have went and WENT BACK. One couple that I know went and it was her first hunting trip. She took an outstanding cinni (can't spell it) bear the first day out. Her husband took a very nice black a day later.

Last time I checked out Walter's web site, he still had a picture of a buddy and I with our bucks up there. THIS I CAN SAY FOR CERTAIN, IF I EVER GO BACK TO SASKATCHEWAN, IT WILL BE TO WALTER'S!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

couldn't of said it better myself.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Last time I checked the web site, w a y down in the misc deer pictures, there's a photo just about like this, just taken at a different angle.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

very nice !!!


----------



## manitobawoj (Dec 12, 2009)

My wifes relatives called the other day and said deer were dropping like flies in the carrot river area. Deer are holding there own here but I don't know how much more they can take. I've taken out a dozen yotes near my deer yarding areas.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

made a phone call and he said it's not bad in his area he's east of there a ways.


----------



## manitobawoj (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeh my inlaws are east of carrot river twords hudson bay and they say it's bad. Most they have seen dead in a long time. It looks like there is a break comming soon, It's warming down here now!


----------



## manitobawoj (Dec 12, 2009)

Have you been seeing lots of wolves? Luckily for us they aren't a problem here yet.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

there are some wolves but they're not bad.


----------

